# Shouldn't have bought a plastic mailbox...



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Well I was asked my name and address by @mrolland5500 and I knew that the flimsy mailbox I got wasn't going to be enough. Sure enough I came home to a crater and plastic shards everywhere.

Thank you sir. None included I've tried, and only 2 I know. The 2 i did know were both on my list. Not sure what the unbanded one is but it smells quite nice. Thanks again.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Very cool hit!!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

mrolland must have a bomb factory, nice hit again :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

@mrolland5500 spreading some luv, nicely done sir &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Damn @mrolland5500 is a MFAssassin!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Alrightdriver said:


> Well I was asked my name and address by @mrolland5500 and I knew that the flimsy mailbox I got wasn't going to be enough. Sure enough I came home to a crater and plastic shards everywhere.
> 
> Thank you sir. None included I've tried, and only 2 I know. The 2 i did know were both on my list. Not sure what the unbanded one is but it smells quite nice. Thanks again.
> 
> ...


I apologize for the mailbox destruction NOOOOTTTTTT....the unbanded sick is called "Chick Magnet" from Ezra Zion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hahaha. Glad I wasn't the only one. Nice hit.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

mrolland5500 said:


> I apologize for the mailbox destruction NOOOOTTTTTT....the unbanded sick is called "Chick Magnet" from Ezra Zion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But do they work? Lol


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> I apologize for the mailbox destruction NOOOOTTTTTT....the unbanded sick is called "Chick Magnet" from Ezra Zion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a great name. You made my day sir. No worries on the mail box.. Totally worth getting a new one.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> But do they work? Lol


#HellYeah!!!!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

mrolland slapping people around left and right. Another great hit. Enjoy Nick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

:vs_clap: :cb :ss :vs_clap:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great job @mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

@mrolland5500 just cruising around in a stealth bomber coast to coast!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

@mrolland5500
Somebody needs to put that Brother on the no fly list.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah!!!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know and I believe it because the dog follows me around when I light up a Fried Chicken.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Good to know and I believe it because the dog follows me around when I light up a Fried Chicken.


Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice hit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Puttin in work. @mrolland5500 is a dangerous man.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice hit for a well deserving new brother.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Just more enabling... nothing to see here!


----------

